# JD 925 / 926 MOCO's



## No Rain (Dec 31, 2013)

What are the main differences between a John Deere 925 and 926 MOCO's? Is there any known issues with these machines? What to look for? Good machine / bad machine?

Thanks


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

The difference is in the width if I rememeber. I have a 946 which is center pivot. They are good machines with some good features.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Same width. 926 is the later model. Main difference is the cutterbar housings are made out of tougher material and are lower profile. Have seen many cracked 925 housings and the market is strong for used ones. I would pay thousands more for the 926 unless the 925 had much less wear.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I had 926 and put a ton of acres thru it. That cutterbar was rock solid , did nothing but replace and handful of shearhubs. The driveline from the tractor back to overruning clutch was a ongoing issue.


----------

